

Stevey's Google Platforms Rant on SOAs (2011) - mapleoin
https://plus.google.com/112678702228711889851/posts/eVeouesvaVX

======
JPKab
This has probably been posted here already, but I'm glad someone reposted it,
because it's a great, great analysis of SOA without all the typical "synergy"
bullshit aimed at selling corporate CIO's enterprise software that will
achieve a negative ROI at best.

